# Shanghai Living Expenses for 1 young international student/worker



## azwierz11

Hey All,

I am a native English speaker that will be seeking school/work/opportunities in Shanghai in the coming year of 2012. I will be graduating in January with a BA in Pacific and Asian studies and am hoping to move to SH as soon as possible. I have been on exchange in another part of China before however I am no where near fluent in Mandarin. I am interested in a work/study program at a university or international business school (preferably close to the centre of the city and not on the outskirts).

Q: I was wondering if anyone knows of such ways of living in SH, or if I should choose one or the other (work or study). Also, what are the expenses for someone like me (male, in my 20's, club/bar goer) in the city? How difficult is to start one's own English school and maintain that? Thanks!


----------



## oasis72

*It all depends*

Hey guy,

First, let me tell you the expenses. In Shanghai, for a chinese student who is living in the school dormitory(usually shared with 3 people or 1 person), he will lead a standard life with about 150 USD per month, which means the money covers the basic living cost. Of course, the fees of the school dormitory should be paid respectively, but it is only about 250 USD per year. So that coud be your reference if you live in university. 


If you rent a house with one room in the centre of Shanghai alone, that must be expensive, and 1500 USD per month is needed. If you rent a house with several rooms but share with others, it may take about 500 USD per month. While the price will be much lower in the suburbs.

If you go bars twice a week, 200 USD per month is the minimum, and no the max.

As you are a native English speaker, I advise that you had better study in Shanghai firstly, then you can seek a job to teach English, foreign students are always welcomed by the English teaching Institude in Shanghai. Fudan University, Shanghai Jiao Tong University, Shanghai International Studies University are strongly recommended. Also, other universities are not bad.

How difficult is to start one's own English school and maintain that?
To tell the truth, it is not easy. I think you had better have a experience of teaching English in Shanghai firstly, and that will help you learn the mode of a English school in Shanghai. 
To make your business, you should imrove your Chinese language, and then cooperating with others is a very good and operable plan .


----------

